# Is my fletching hitting my cables(pic)



## Jonboater (Sep 26, 2016)

Just got this bow last year and noticed the  Arrow Fletching looks like it my be hitting my cables. Paper tune the bow shoots great on paper. Is what blows my mind! Shoots  great up to 20 yards then things go bad. Plus can see arrow seems to fishtail half way to target. Could this be my trouble shooting at longer shots. And guess I need to change my rest so I can turn my arrows fletching sideways to avoid hit cables. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## scott stokes (Sep 26, 2016)

I would say yes it is.also what bow is it,kinda look like the cables are on wrong side of cable guard.really depends on the bow.
Cable guard may just need to be rotated so cable will clear.
I would take it to local pro shop.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2016)

Just curious, what yardages to you have your sight set at?


----------



## Jonboater (Sep 27, 2016)

It's a diamond bow made by BowTech it's a left handed bow.. Only use the bottom sight the rest of them are moved up to get them out of my way


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 27, 2016)

Its impossible to tell if they are hitting from a picture.  A bow's riser has a lot of torque when drawn, so they may very well be out of the way.  If its shooting consistent bullet holes through paper, then they're not hitting.  

Also, I read one part of your statement that I see a lot on here.  You mentioned that your arrows don't start fishtailing until a certain distance.  That too is basically impossible.  If an arrow is going to fishtail, its mostly right out of the bow before the fletching has had a chance to stabilize it.  Its possible for it to fishtail out of the bow and not recover, and for you to see it down range easier, but not for it to come out straight(as indicated by paper) and then start fishtailing downrange....not possible.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 27, 2016)

Put some powder on your fletchings and shoot. If you get residue on cables, you have a contact issue.
I also find it hard to believe you're getting a bullet hole close and then going to crap at farther distances. 

Where are your arrows impacting at further distances, say 30, 40, 50?


----------



## Jonboater (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys.  Kris couldn't be more right that it would show up on paper. Plus I have notice no wear on the vanes. Guess so what is seeing during arrow flight is the one white vane turning making me think it's fishtailing. Going to shoot more and try some heavier arrows.


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 27, 2016)

A cock feather a different color will cause that looks some time....It is impossible for your eye to focus on different differnces at the same time and an arrow moves faster than your eye can follow it and focus...

I shoot traditional mostly but when I really concentrate on a spot when my arrows arrives at the target I can literally see the cock feather spinning on the shaft. I usually kill whatever I'm shooting at when I concentrate that well. 

It is harder with my compound because the fletch is smaller and traveling faster..but the principle is the same...If you try to follow the arrow you can never see it in focus...you have to focus on the target and the arrow will come into focus when it arrives there...


----------

